# Cats & Dogs 2.



## TreacleFox (Aug 28, 2010)

I just watched this movie torrented from idk where and low definition.

Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cats_%26_Dogs:_The_Revenge_of_Kitty_Galore
Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-BhvoQab60

Its kind of a kids movie but I really liked this and the 1st one too...
They also implied a 3rd is coming.

You can go rage that one of my favorite movies is bad now. :S

EDIT: Just noticed its been out for nearly a month now in America. =/


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 28, 2010)

Is it a bad movie?

Heh, I'm going to watch it anyways, whet it hit our shores.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 28, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Is it a bad movie?
> 
> Heh, I'm going to watch it anyways, whet it hit our shores.



It seems to be going terrible in polls like This, But it somehow got really bad in the polls before it even came out anywhere. >.<
I personally really liked it. =/


----------



## Cam (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought it would be too cheesy for me

All the cat and dog jokes would probably get old with me within the first 11 minutes


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 28, 2010)

The Tomatometer is very unfond of it right now.

It's unfortunate that Roger Ebert and Richard Roeper didn't get their hands on it. They liked the first one, and so had they reviewed the sequel, it would have been a real barometer of the film's worth.

I think this sequel is probably half-assed, though.


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 29, 2010)

haven't seen it yet, but there's a bulldog in it who rides a skateboard. I knew him IRL when he was a puppy. a friend of mine bred him and his siblings!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 29, 2010)

Meadow said:


> It seems to be going terrible in polls like This


That bad huh? Now I can't wait to see it... 



Meadow said:


> But it somehow got really bad in the polls before it even came out anywhere. >.<


o.o


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 29, 2010)

They're not great movies, but they're also harmless.  I enjoyed the first one as a pre-teen, and I might rent the sequel because I love the idea of cats being the good guys along with the dogs.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 29, 2010)

In the third, they put a terminator in it. You know the "JUN-JUN JUN JUN-JUN" of the terminator theme? Well they replaced the "JUN"s with robotic "MEOW"s >:[

2nd must be shit if it went straight to DVD


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweden has given this film a "G" rating for 2D, and a "PG" rating for 3D in cinemas. -.-

http://www.geekingoutabout.com/2010/09/02/sweden-says-3d-films-are-too-much-for-some-kids/


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 3, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Sweden has given this film a "G" rating for 2D, and a "PG" rating for 3D in cinemas. -.-
> 
> http://www.geekingoutabout.com/2010/09/02/sweden-says-3d-films-are-too-much-for-some-kids/


LoL at first glance I thought this is caused by the sheathed dog dick... ^^; 

Anyway, I watched the movie yesterday in 3D, it was ok.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 7, 2010)

Question: Why does this movie exist?


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 7, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Question: Why does this movie exist?


 
Because the first one made $200,000,000. :S


----------

